# ENS 186 Processing time



## scpscp (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi,

Just wondering how long does ENS 186 application takes to process these days ?

Nomination applied on 12th of August 2014.
186 Visa Applied on 13th August 2014.

Thank you.


----------



## Polar (Feb 2, 2012)

scpscp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wondering how long does ENS 186 application takes to process these days ?
> 
> ...


We applied around the same date so it will be interesting to see how the situation develops.

I received an email from DIBP on 14 September and it said that they are
_currently allocating ENS and RSMS applications that were lodged at the end of June 2014.​_I hope that helps,
Polar


----------



## Stu82 (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi guys,

Just wondering if your visas had come through yet? I lodged mine in October 2014 and I'm trying to figure out the timeframes...

Thanks and best wishes


----------



## Polar (Feb 2, 2012)

Stu82 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wondering if your visas had come through yet? I lodged mine in October 2014 and I'm trying to figure out the timeframes...
> 
> Thanks and best wishes


Still eagerly awaiting my PR.

"We are currently allocating ENS and RSMS applications that were lodged in September 2014."


----------



## jimshorts (Mar 2, 2016)

Hi there,

I know this is an old post but I just wondered how long in total your visa took after lodgement?

Do you reckon that they were about 2-3 months behind each time you emailed? 

We lodged in August 2015 and are currently "patiently" waiting. 

Thanks.


----------



## Polar (Feb 2, 2012)

It was lodged on 18 August 2014 and approved on 23 January 2015 – it took them 5 months and 5 days (as per my signature). I hope that helps.


----------



## Mirzaa (May 23, 2016)

jimshorts said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I know this is an old post but I just wondered how long in total your visa took after lodgement?
> 
> ...


Hi jimshorts ...did u get ur result for ens ...i applied in sep2015 ....never contacted by co still waiting from 8 months


----------



## kris.au (Aug 4, 2016)

Mirzaa said:


> Hi jimshorts ...did u get ur result for ens ...i applied in sep2015 ....never contacted by co still waiting from 8 months


Hi Mirzaa.. have you got any update on your Visa..


----------

